# Best 1X12 Combo Amp for Metal Under $500



## Wizard of Ozz (May 2, 2013)

Any recommendations? Just for home screwing around.

Amps I like so far... Peavey Vypyr... Blackstar New Metal series... and that's about it.

I've tried the Line 6 Spyder IV... meh.
I don't want to go the POD-anything route.
Didn't like the PV 6505 112 combo either.

Anything else?


----------



## Desolate1 (May 2, 2013)

Peavy Vyper Tube 60.


----------



## groverj3 (May 2, 2013)

The Peavey vypyr is very good sounding for the price. However, the speaker in mine sucks. It has this nasty breakup character that I don't like. This causes notes to decay oddly.

I don't know if that's indicative of all of them, or is mine is f-ed up. No complaints about the actual tone of the amp though.


----------



## cGoEcYk (May 2, 2013)

You could probably get a tube head/1x12 cab in that range. For pratical purposes it probably wouldnt be much harder to move around and you can get a sealed back cab. I dont trust open backs for metal which most combos have. They can sound angry and loud to my ears but it always seems to be in a slightly 80's flavor. 

Various low-watt all-tube head options (get a tubescreamer boost for more gain choices in the long run) : < $350
Krank 1x12 Legend V12 : $150 shipped from GC used


----------



## iloki (May 2, 2013)

Spider Valve or Valve MKII if you can find one used.
Nice tube power amp and pretty good modeling for the price.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 2, 2013)

Randall RD5C or RG80 1x12. 
Peavey XXX or Ultra 112


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (May 2, 2013)

Wizard of Ozz said:


> Any recommendations? Just for home screwing around.
> 
> Amps I like so far... Peavey Vypyr... Blackstar New Metal series... and that's about it.
> 
> ...



Mesa f50
Engl screamer
Orange tiny terror
marshall 8080 valvestate
hughes and kettner warp7

Or just any random combo with an fx return so you can plug in an AMT preamp pedal.



_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## Sephael (May 2, 2013)

you can get a H&K tubemeister 18 combo for around $450-500 used. Great sounding amp, and if it isn't metal enough for you they take pedals really well.


----------



## Mordacain (May 2, 2013)

UV7BK4LIFE said:


> Mesa f50
> Engl screamer
> Orange tiny terror
> marshall 8080 valvestate
> ...



Was going to recommend the Mesa F50 myself. Sounds mean as hell, like the wild party animal middle brother to the Mark and Recto.


----------



## bhakan (May 2, 2013)

Are you willing to buy used?

What type of tones do you like?

Do you need versatility or just metal?

If you're looking used, you can start to get some pretty good amps. You could find a Mesa F50 as mentioned above if you like Mesas, You can get a 6505 or XXX combo, which are both phenomenal metal amps, or you could get one of the many mini amps that are available now.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (May 2, 2013)

bhakan said:


> Are you willing to buy used?
> 
> What type of tones do you like?
> 
> ...



Used? Sure.
Tones? Metal. CoB, Amon Amarth, Metallica, Maiden, KSE.
I've tried and didn't like the 6505 combo. See my op.
I looked around for the XXX combos, but haven't found any under $500.

Any love for the Mesa DC-5 combo? Or is the F50 a better choice?


----------



## Mordacain (May 2, 2013)

Wizard of Ozz said:


> Used? Sure.
> Tones? Metal. CoB, Amon Amarth, Metallica, Maiden, KSE.
> I've tried and didn't like the 6505 combo. See my op.
> I looked around for the XXX combos, but haven't found any under $500.
> ...



The DC-5 can get plenty mean. It's a bit like a Mark series, but without the refined mid-gain structure. It's a bit more rough and tumble, but with the Graphic EQ you can do a lot.

The F-50 sounds a lot more like a Recto but much grainier.

Both amps can get pretty mean. 

Another option in the price range is the Mesa .50 Caliber +, which is super raw sounding. Any of these Mesa's are super loud btw...just something to keep in mind.


----------



## Promit (May 3, 2013)

Try a Jet City for Soldano tones on the cheap. This Should be achievable for 520ish new or much less used:
Jet City Amplification JCA2212C 20W 1x12 Tube Guitar Combo Amp | Musician&#39;s Friend


----------



## cardinal (May 3, 2013)

Mordacain is on the money. Listen to his suggestions. Those Mesa combos are killer at any price, really, but especially for the money.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (May 3, 2013)

Mordacain said:


> Was going to recommend the Mesa F50 myself. Sounds mean as hell, like the wild party animal middle brother to the Mark and Recto.


 
Sure does! I owned the F50 widebody combo, and I swapped the stock speaker with an Electro Voice EVM12L. It single handedly blew away most half stacks with that speaker in it.

With the stock speaker it is still one of the best buys for the money. I can't believe how underrated it is. You can dial in almost any metal tone from Metallica to Lamb of God to Cannibal Corpse and everything inbetween. And the cleans are awesome too.

They are loud but you can use the FX loop volume as a general master volume for both channels if you insert a modified cable in the fx loop. It is a very simple mod that will cost you almost nothing and allows you to play at bedroom volume with both channels. It's on the F50 lounge thread of harmonycentral, first page or so:

http://www.harmonycentral.com/t5/Am...Come-on-in-and-share-your-secrets/td-p/647943


----------



## mindwalker (May 3, 2013)

You could wait to see how will the Laney Ironheart 30w 1x12 combo sound
It seems they really hit a nice spot with the Ironheart series

I have a Blackstar HT-5R and it sounds pretty good with a boost in front (also without). Such as a TS9 or OD808. But you probably would do best to wait for the HT-5 Metal.


----------



## LukeNecraG (May 3, 2013)

Krank Rev Jr/Jr Pro


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (May 3, 2013)

Check out a used Blackstar HT-40/60 ($400-500) or i second the Mesa F30/50 ($500 if you can catch a really good deal)


----------



## Albionic (May 3, 2013)

VBCheeseGrater said:


> Check out a used Blackstar HT-40/60 ($400-500) or i second the Mesa F30/50 ($500 if you can catch a really good deal)



My rhythm guy has the balackstar ht 40 great amp for sure but not really voiced for modern metal think hot rodded marshall


----------



## MistaSnowman (May 3, 2013)

Played through one of these yesterday using a Gibby LP Signature T...

Ampeg GVT52112 1x12 Tube Guitar Combo Amp | Sam Ash Music 1-800-4-SAMASH


----------



## noUser01 (May 3, 2013)

I really like my HT-20 for metal. With a drive in front you get solid clarity, dynamics, and full on metal tones with ease. I've been playing through it a lot lately since I put my pedalboard back together. On it's own it sounds pretty good, but with an overdrive in front it kicks unfathomable amounts of ass. \m/

EDIT: I disagree about it not being voiced for metal. If you dial it in right it does more than just the hot-rodded Marshall tone. An overdrive and some experimenting with the ISF knob and you've got a great modern metal tone.


----------



## Promit (May 3, 2013)

I found the Blackstar to be a disaster for metal rhythm personally. It responded all wrong and was muddy no matter what I did with the tone controls. Maybe there's some secret to dialing it in but all I found was sliders for what kind of mud. YMMV.


----------



## Mordacain (May 3, 2013)

Promit said:


> I found the Blackstar to be a disaster for metal rhythm personally. It responded all wrong and was muddy no matter what I did with the tone controls. Maybe there's some secret to dialing it in but all I found was sliders for what kind of mud. YMMV.



No, the HT20 doesn't have enough low end and is sluggish. The gain structure isn't quite there either. The HT40, on the other hand, is pretty damn awesome.


----------



## noUser01 (May 3, 2013)

I couldn't disagree more. Then again, I've owned one for a long time and have lots of time to tweak it, get to know how to work it and such... perhaps I'll throw up a video of it sometime just to demonstrate some metal tones.


----------



## Mordacain (May 3, 2013)

ConnorGilks said:


> I couldn't disagree more. Then again, I've owned one for a long time and have lots of time to tweak it, get to know how to work it and such... perhaps I'll throw up a video of it sometime just to demonstrate some metal tones.



I owned both as well. The HT20 was my main rig for several months. Not saying it sounds bad, there's just a lot better out there for the price IMO.


----------



## noUser01 (May 3, 2013)

Mordacain said:


> I owned both as well. The HT20 was my main rig for several months. Not saying it sounds bad, there's just a lot better out there for the price IMO.



Fair enough. It all depends on your taste I guess.


----------

